
“Gold standard” net neutrality bill in US approved by California Assembly - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/gold-standard-net-neutrality-bill-in-us-approved-by-california-assembly/
======
cgriswald
"Consumers expect a single, national approach to keeping our internet open,
not the confusing patchwork of conflicting requirements passed today,"
USTelecom CEO Jonathan Spalter said after the vote. "The California Assembly's
vote today keeps the country strapped into a rollercoaster ride of state net
neutrality regulations, but won't get us any closer to the stable and
consistent net neutrality protections consumers deserve in the long term."

Well, then, Mr. Spalter, can we count on you to push for the same bill
nationally?

Also, I think you’re out of touch with what I expect as a consumer.

~~~
craftyguy
> Well, then, Mr. Spalter, can we count on you to push for the same bill
> nationally?

Heh. Nope:

> USTelecom has also worked against national net neutrality rules by
> unsuccessfully suing the Federal Communications Commission during the Obama
> administration, and then by successfully urging the Trump-era FCC to scrap
> the rules.

They would prefer to create their own rollercoaster ride of service for users.

